# Re- introducing myself



## lsmoske (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello everyone, I really have not been here much this year because of a severe leg injury, broke both sides of my ankle and the back of my leg, been a slow recovery when you are 55. I am I am itching to sail, big time, but I need a little help. I usually single hand, but not for a little longer. I don't want the whole summer to pass me by. "Jo" is a fully equipped 40 foot Beneteau, I just posted a full picture spread, under "ALBUMS" in my public profile, she is in Bristol condition and with her new bottom job 2 weeks ago, ready to pound some ocean. Be well Everyone. Larry S. "Captain La" Because no one calls me Larry lol.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Welcome back. Best of luck with the recovery and getting back out there.


----------



## lsmoske (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you very much. I would be very interested in talking to you sometime, as my ultimate goal is to sail to Australia. I have been fascinated with your country for years. And recently read an article that said Australia is the best country in the world to live in. I do have to wait a bit though, as they will not be finished with the Panama canal until the year 2015. Cheers my friend


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Australia ain't half bad most of the time. 

It can be an expensive country to live in at the moment, that is a whole other thread.
Sailing here from your neck of the woods would be a pretty remarkable trip.


----------



## lsmoske (Jun 15, 2012)

It would be the trip of a lifetime. A sistership did a 6 year 70,000 mile trip around the world with 3 boys under 10. They wrote 5 books about it, Liza and Andy Copeland aboard "Bagheera". On my Bucket list lol.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

I have read two of them Just cruising and Still Cruising at least 3-4 times.


----------



## alechich (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry for few recent postings. I wanted to thank SN for my birthday message and to say I had the best sail ever on the Hudson on that day, yesterday. Best of all, I had an informal race against an apparent less than 10 yo Beneteau of same length and sail on (we both had only comparable genoas out) and my old Pearson easily outpaced it! This was only on one leg, a starboard aft quartering wind and the tide current against us. Don't know what it would do on other sail legs but am now hellbent on trying out against other boats (even though I'm mainly a cruiser). Been working on the boat for couple of seasons now and it seems great to have it ready and eager.
SN was great in helping me solve earlier problems.
Thank you.


----------



## lsmoske (Jun 15, 2012)

I find it interesting that you choose to put your post here. And from the wording, it seems that perhaps you are envious of Beneteau. A Pearson 30 is an old Bill Shaw design, circa 1971. It was good in it's day, but the more modern designs are much faster. Even an Oceanis series Beneteau would have no problem with a Pearson 30. And a first series Beneteau would Leave a Peason 30 in it's wake, unless it had 6 inches of barnacles on it's bottom. I raced against Pearson 30's ( PHRF, NE 171), my boat had the same rating and in a 9 to 10 mile race I could finish 5 to 10 minutes ahead, no problem. Old tech. Captain La,


----------



## alechich (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks Cap,
That's what I would have expected too. I have nothing against Beneteaus, and posted this because I was so surprised. Maybe it had 6 inches of barnacles, but doubt it since it was docked in my marina in the mid Hudson, very little growth of anything compared to LIS or NY Harbor in my experience.
I can't think of anything else that was not comparable between us, and as I said don't know what other points of sail would have shown. Maybe old tech is not bad tech after all, and this boat is higher and has more superstructure than mine, which is lower to the water and was designed as a racer/cruiser.
The results of this point of sail on this day were gin clear in any case. You can think of no other reason why I would have beaten it so decisively?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I don't find it difficult to believe that a well sailed Pearson 30 could beat a similar sized Beneteau. Beneteau 30's, (before the currrent First 30, which is a very fast boat), rate in the 160's to 180 range. Pearson 30's rate around 171-174. Well sailed, in moderate winds, the Pearson 30 can be a surprisingly fast boat upwind and reaching as long as its not surfing conditions. 

FWIW, I also did not see any Beneteau envy or distain in that post, just a newly discovered enthusiasm for getting the best out of a boat that he has been working on for several years after finding out the ole girl ain't dead yet. Frankly, enthusiasm for the boat you own is always a good thing in my book, even if the post ended up in a bit of a strange spot. 

Alechich...keep loving life, its a good thing.


----------



## alechich (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks Jeff, appreciate the comments.
I don't know what forum I should have posted on, looked around the site for a while to figure out where to post. First I tried to do a chat, and had to invite a bunch of people that were on, but that wasn't really what I wanted because I wanted to post a thank you to Sailnet for the previous help also.
Thanks again.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

alechich,

Feel free to use the General Discussion (Sailing Related) forum to post new threads about anything sailing related. Don't be afraid to start a new thread. If one of the moderators sees that it should be in a different forum, we'll move it, no biggie.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Don't worry about this too much. We promise that it won't stay on your permanent record, at least not for too long....

I would think that your post might have warranted a new thread in 'General Discussion (Sailing Related).' There used to be a thread called something like 'Great sails' but I did not notice it. 

Jeff


----------



## LaurenceU (Mar 7, 2011)

1. Perth, Western Australia
2. Adriatic Sea

I sail my Spacesailer 24 out of RPYC, Crawley in a Western Australia. I have raced and cruised Maggie May for about 18 years in the region mostly on the Swan river estuary, Fremantle, Rottnest and Garden Islands.

Recently I purchased a share of Seasmith a Bavaria 42Match which is now berthed in Dubrovnik. In July, Chris ( part owner), Jen, Kerry and I sailed her from Crete via Cyclades, Athens, Corinth, Levkas and Corfu to Dubrovnik. Kerry and I cruised some of the wonderful Croatian Islands travelling on to Split. Kerry flew back to work in Perth and my son Riley joined me for the cruise back to Dubrovnik.










Plan is to spend a couple of months each northern summer in the Adriatic with cruising options to Greece, Albania, Montenegro, Croatia and Italy. Back in Perth I still actively sail Maggie May for the rest of the time (we sail all year round).


----------



## LaurenceU (Mar 7, 2011)

sorry Capt La, I didn't mean to post this onto yr thread. Meant to be added to "Sailnet members around the world check-in"


----------



## lsmoske (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, you really did not say which model Beneteau she was. Could have had items such as a fixed 3 blade prop for cruising, loaded down for cruising, etc.. There are so many variables. It does sound like an Oceanis series which is primarily a bulb wing keel cruising boat, comfort first. With your rating you could look up other boats that you would like to run against. PHRF, does post a list of ratings for pretty much any boat out there. Capt La


----------



## alechich (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry also Capt La,
I went back to re-read your original post and saw you were talking about a Beneteau; I think it really didn't sync with me the first time I posted since I was just posting to what I thought sounded like a thread that just talked about sailing experiences. I certainly wasn't intending to dis your post or your boat! I always admired B's in the Caribbean when I've seen them. I was a little exuberant I guess that my old boat could compete with some of the newer ones, even though I knew little about the B in question. Actually it is moored a few boats down from me and I saw later that it said "31" so I guess its a 31 foot Beneteau but don't other wise know the model. And as I stated this was on only one reach and have no idea what the result would be on other ones more into the wind.
Thanks for the info on rating and racing but I think I'm more of a cruiser and will probably only perhaps race an appropriate looking boat on a casual basis.
Fair winds.

BTW LawrenceU, enjoyed your post. My parents are from Croatian coast and I always wanted to sail around there.
AL


----------

